# Nvidia Grafikeinstellungen für Warhammer Online



## Das Ich (19. Oktober 2008)

Vendui liebe Warhammercommunity,

ich hab euch da mal was herausgesucht und es funktioniert einwandfrei bei mir

zuerst mal mein system:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual core 3000+
2 GB RAM
Asus en8800gtx
win XP home SP3

bei mir hats vorher geruckelt, egal was ich ingame gemacht habe hohe quali oder hohe bildrate war egal 
dann habe ich es mit AA und AF probiert und es hat sich nichts gebessert, also hab ich mich im inet mal auf die suche gemacht 
und habe auch was gefunden, ich hab das mal hierherkopiert dann habt ihrs gleich hier... viel spass beim einstellen 

Ruckeln = Vermutung:
Ich nehme an, da diese Sachen noch nicht in Warhammer einzustellen sind muss man dem Spiel sagen wie es laufen soll und dadurch die Fehlerbehebung kommt.

Problem Lösung:
nvidia Systemsteuerung aufrufen,
unter Ansicht->erweiterte optionen markieren.

Dann linke Seite, 3D-Einstellungen-> Bildeinstellungen mit Vorschau anpassen.
Dort unter dem nvidia Logo "Fortgeschrittene 3D-Bildeistellungen verwenden" markieren.

Wieder linke Seite,
3D-Einstellungen-> 3D´-Einstellungen verwalten.

In der Mitte Karteireiter Programmeinstellungen anklicken.
Dann Hinzufufügen auswählen eure war.exe aus dem Warhammerverzeichnis auswählen.

Nun werden die Grafikeinstellungen von uns Festgelegt für warhammer online.
Diese sind abhängig von eurem System.
Ich gehe ganz kurz auf die einzelnen Punkte ein.
In Klammern die Werte wie das Spiel nun bei mir derzeitig noch dauerhaft Flüssig läuft (Testzeit nun 4Stunden)

Anisotrope Filterung: (4x/8x)

Verbessert die Darstellung entfernter Texturen.
Aus = Beste Leistung
16x = Beste Grafikqualität


Antialiasing-Gamma-Korrektur:
(Ein)
Verbesserung der Farbqualität bei aktiviertem Antialiasing.
Aus = Beste Leistung
Ein = Beste Grafikqualität

Antialiasing-Modus:
(Anwendungseinstellung erweitern)
Wie wird das Antialiasing gesteuert.
Von der Anwendung,
Cooperativ,
Der Anwendung Antialiasing auzwingen.
Nach meinen Versuchen behob "Die Anwendungseinstellung erweitern"(Cooperativ) und "Aus"(Antialiasing deaktiviert) das Problem.
"Beliebige Anwendungseinstellung überschreiben"(aufzwingen) lies Warhammer bei mir nicht mehr starten.

Antialiasing-Transparenz:
(Multisampling)
Transparente Kanten werden von Antialiasing nicht geglättet, durch diese Option werden sie es.
Aus = Beste Leistung
Multisampling = Bessere Grafikqualität geringe Leistungseinbuße
Supersampling = Beste Grafikqualität

Antialiasing-Einstellung:
(4xQ)
Kantenglättung.
Aus = Beste Leistung
16xQ = Beste Grafikqualität

Dreifach-Puffer:
(Aus)
Bei aktiviertem VSync wird die Leistung von OpenGL Anwendungen verbessert.
(Warhammer benutzt kein OpenGL also Aus...)

Erweiterungsbeschränkung:
(Aus)
Bessere kompatibilität Älterer OpenGL Anwendungen.
(Siehe eines nach oben... Aus)

Fehlermeldung:
(Aus)
Legt fest ob Anwendungen Fehlerprüfungen durchführen dürfen.
Kann die Leistung bei OpenGL Anwendungen verbessern.
(Und Aus...)

Maximale Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder:
(3)
Besagt wieviele Bilder der Prozessor Laden soll bevor der Grafikprozessor diese rendert.
(sollte auf 3 eingestellt bleiben)

Mipmaps-Erzwingen:
(Keine Angabe)
Erzwingen von Bilinearer oder Trilinearer Texturfilterung.
(nicht von mir getestet, Grundeinstellung "Keine Angabe")

Multi-Display/Gemischte GPU-Beschleunigung:
(Einzel-Display-Leistungs-Modus)
Verwenung von mehreren Anzeigegeräten(Monitore/Beamer).
Bei nur einem Bildschirm: Einzel-Display-Leistungs-Modus.

Texturfilterung-Anisotrope Abtastoptimierung:
(Aus)
Bei aktivierter Anisotropen-filterung verringert diese Einstellung die Datenmenge die zur Texturschärfung benutzt werden.
Ein = Beste Leistung
Aus = Beste Grafikqualität

Texturfilterung Negativer LOD-Bias:
(clamp)
Schärfung der Texturen bei stehendem Bild bei Bewegung kann es zu flimmernden Texturen kommen.
Anisotropefilterung macht dasselbe jedoch ohne den negativen Effekt.
clamp = Aus, Beste Leistung.
Zulassen = An

Texturfilterung - Trilineare Optimierung:
(Ein)
Legt Fest wo innerhalb einer Szene die Trilinearefilterung gebraucht wird.
Ein = Beste Leistung
Aus = Beste Grafikqualität

Texturfilterungsqualität:
(Qualität)
Legt die Anzahl der Optimierungen der Trilinearen- und Anisotropenfilterung fest.
Hohe Leistung = Beste Leistung
Hohe Qualität = Beste Grafikqualität

Threaded Optimierung:
(Ein)
Erlaubt die Nutzung der Vorteile mehrerer CPUs. (Duo-Core/Quad-Core)
Ein = Der Anwendung sagen ob sie soll
Auto = Die Anwendung entscheiden lassen

Vertikale Synchronisierung:
(Automatisch Aus)

Synchronisation von Bildwiederholungsrate des Monitors mit den Frames der Grafikkarte. Wenn Eingeschaltet wird die Grafikkarte gezwungen zu warten bis der Monitor das letzte Bild komplett dargestellt hat.
Kann viel Leistung verbrauchen wenn eingeschaltet.
(Empfohlen Aus)

Texturfilterung - Anisotrope Mip-Filter-Optimierung:
(Ein)
Unwichtige Teile von Texturen werden nicht in hoher Qualität gerendert.
Ein = Beste Leistung
Aus = Beste Grafikqualität

Übereinstimmende Textur-clamp:
(Aus)
Bestimmt wie der Treiber Texturen behandeln soll.
Gilt nur für OpenGL Anwendungen.
(Wiedermal OpenGL also Aus)

und hier noch der link dazu

Link

Aluve


----------



## jeNoova (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich werds erst probieren wenn mal nen paar Leute hier ihre Erfahrungen geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber vielen Dank das dus gepostet hast!


----------



## dschakarin (19. Oktober 2008)

so wie soziemlich alles probier ich das auch ma aus  ich hoffe das hilft

in jedem fall danke fürs posten


----------



## Alchemara (19. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne Frage:
Gibts sowas wie nen Athlon 64 X2 3000+ für nen normalen desktop pc überhaupt hab nämlich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Enos (19. Oktober 2008)

Hab so angewandt, und hab das gefühl das es doch ein Tick besser läuft.Kann aber auch einbildung sein :-)


----------



## seb74 (19. Oktober 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Maximale Anzahl der vorgerenderten Einzelbilder:
> (3)
> Besagt wieviele Bilder der Prozessor Laden soll bevor der Grafikprozessor diese rendert.
> (sollte auf 3 eingestellt bleiben)
> ...



Moin, erstmal sehr fein, dass Du Dir hier die Mühe gemacht hast, das zu posten. Hab zwar selber ne ATI, kann und möchte aber zu den 2 oben von mir zitierten Sachen kurz was sagen.

*Maximal Anzahl der vorgerenderten Bilder*

Der Wert steht Standardmäßig auf 3. Man kann aber einen kleinen bis großen Leistungsschub bekommen, wenn man kleinere Werte benutzt ( 2, 1 oder 0 ). Das könnt ihr ruhigen Gewissens ausprobieren, damit zerschießt Ihr euch keinesfalls die Grafikkarte. Das Einzige, was euch beim Spielen auffallen könnte ist, dass ihr, je niedriger der Wert eingestellt wird, evtl. sogenannte Mouselags habt. Also der Cursor mit leichter Verzögerung reagiert. Wenn ihr das habt , einfach wieder einen Wert höher stellen. Oder damit Leben. xD


*MIP Maping & Bi-/Trilineare Filterung *

Hier gehe ich nicht so sehr ins Detail, aber MIP-Mapping kann man auch ruhig mal aktivieren. Ich erkläre mal eben ganz kurz und schnell, was das bewirkt.

MipMapping ist eine Technik, die man bei Texturen anwendet. Und zwar werden dort die Texturen, die weiter entfernt werden, "verkleinert" und, soweit ich dass dann hier aus den Einstellungen entnehmen konnte, von der Grafikkarte berechnet (entnehme ich aus dem "erzwungen"). Was wesentlich weniger Speicherplatz benötigt. Und gerade bei Warhammer könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es ne Menge bringen kann, da wir ja mit Texturen nur so zugebombt werden.

Das ganze bringt natürlich nicht nur Vorteile (wäre ja auch zu schön), da sich die Grafik der weiterentfernten Texturen etwas verwischt. Und wenn dann "zwei solche verwischten" Texturen aneinanderliegen, kann es dort zu leicht sichtbaren Grafikfehlern kommen. Und dazu benötigt man dann das Bi- und / oder Trilineare Filtern (was dann anscheinend auch von der Karte selbst übernommen wird).


Ich hoffe das ist so richtig und einigermassen verständlich geschrieben. Bin selber nicht so der Experte auf diesem Feld. Wollte das nur ein wenig erläutern.


----------



## Das Ich (19. Oktober 2008)

Vendui! 

Leider bin ich kein Computerexperte und wusste auch vorher nicht was das oben geschriebene bedeutet (ehrlich gesagt weiß ichs jetzt auch nicht^^ ) 

aber bei mir funktioniert alles viel besser seit dem es so ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Alchemara schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Gibts sowas wie nen Athlon 64 X2 3000+ für nen normalen desktop pc überhaupt hab nämlich nichts gefunden.



Jo gibt es, ich hab ja einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja und noch was es gibt noch einen neuen Treiber für nvidia-Grafikkarten, seit dem 15.10. ist der online auf www.nvidia.de bringt auch nochmal was 

Aluve!


----------



## Alchemara (19. Oktober 2008)

Als Tipp für Nvidia-Grafikkartennutzer benützt das Tool "NHancer" dort steht zu den eizelnen Punkten auch noch ne genaue Erklärung war dies bewirkt.


----------



## seb74 (19. Oktober 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Vendui!
> Aluve!



Puh...diese beiden Begriffe musste ich jetzt aber erstmal googeln. xD

Und was funktionierte jetzt genau besser? Hattest du mal das mit meinen Vorschlägen ausprobiert? Würde mich nur mal interessieren (und ich denke die andern auch),


----------



## Das Ich (19. Oktober 2008)

@seb74 seit dem ich alles so eingestellt hab wie oben beschrieben hab ich kaum noch ruckler, wenn ich ein neues gebiet betrete halt noch aber sonst nix mehr.

und probieren tu ich da jetzt glaub nichts mehr ich bin froh das es so gut läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *blosnixmehrverstell* xD

ich dachte halt erst, nach diesen ganze Threads hier in dem forum, ich brauch nen ganz neuen PC, am besten gleich son NASA-PC.... 

aber dank Google hab ich das gefunden, probiert und es lief. und läuft immernoch. Und ich hab mich sooo gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seb74 (20. Oktober 2008)

Das freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ja auch nen kleinen Fred hier zum Thema ATI gemacht und mir und ein paar anderen hats auch schon geholfen. Alte Mühle halt. 

Also Leute, wems hilft, hier bitte reinschreiben, dass es geholfen hat, damit auch andere Leute sehen, dass es was bringt.


----------



## Gumja (20. Oktober 2008)

hat geholfen... hab nur vergessen das hier reinzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (20. Oktober 2008)

also erstmal vielen dank für die mühe, aber es gab doch hier schon soviele threads wo beschrieben wurde, dass man die aa und af einstellungen von der graka erzwingen sollte und somit die spieleinstellungen überschreibt. will sagen, du hättest nicht mal googlen brauchen sondern einfach nur hier mal die sufu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber für alle spätzünder...thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seb74 (20. Oktober 2008)

Rem schrieb:


> also erstmal vielen dank für die mühe, aber es gab doch hier schon soviele threads wo beschrieben wurde, dass man die aa und af einstellungen von der graka erzwingen sollte und somit die spieleinstellungen überschreibt. will sagen, du hättest nicht mal googlen brauchen sondern einfach nur hier mal die sufu benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und hättest du Dir die Einstellungen oben einfach mal ein wenig genauer angeschaut, hättest du vielleicht gesehen, dass es hier um weit mehr als nur AA und AF geht.

Aber naja, Spätzünder halt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rem (20. Oktober 2008)

seb74 schrieb:


> Und hättest du Dir die Einstellungen oben einfach mal ein wenig genauer angeschaut, hättest du vielleicht gesehen, dass es hier um weit mehr als nur AA und AF geht.
> 
> Aber naja, Spätzünder halt...
> 
> ...



wenn man in den einstellungen seiner grafikkarte ist um aa und af einzustellen wird man quasi mit der nase darauf gestoßen, dass es nochmehr einstellungen gibt und das tolle, die erklärung steht sogar noch darunter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab das ganze mal wie beschrieben eingestellt und ausprobiert. mein system kann man durchaus "höherwertig" nennen (u.a. gtx280) und es läuft bei allen bekannten spielen in den höchsten auflösungen absolut flüssig! naja, war ja auch teuer genug das ganze...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mein war ruckelt teilweise wie sau, bzw. ist es zb. beim laufen durch zonen/gebiete so, daß es kurz stockt und der char sich ruckartig bewegt. wenn man dann stehenbleibt und 3-4 sekunden wartet und dann weiterläuft, geht es für nen paar sekunden flüssig weiter. dreht man sich dann, oder läuft halt normal weiter, kommt es unweigerlich wieder zu diesen komischen stockungen des bildes, so als ob der komplette bildaufbau irgendwie nicht schnell genug von statten geht und es deswegen ruckelt.
lange rede, kurzer sinn: mit den vom TE vorgeschlagenen einstellungen hat sich leider NICHTS verbessert! es ruckelt und zuckelt beim laufen nach wie vor...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin immer noch der meinung, das die programmierer beim coden geschlampt haben und der quellcode des games nicht ausgereift ist!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshj (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,

für die Grundeinstellungen einer NVIDIA Karte haben die Jungs von techtube.de ein Video ausgegraben.
Sehr subtile Kameraführung aber hilfreich - als falls das wer noch nicht kennt...

Ist da auf der Homepage verlinkt.

Grüße


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. Oktober 2008)

Könnte auch noch helfen :

*WAR Grafik AA und ANI!So gehts! (Nvidia/ATI) und DX update!, Sticki!!Pimp dein WAR siet 50% besser aus!!+DX Update *

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0


----------



## Reiji_77 (21. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> also ich hab das ganze mal wie beschrieben eingestellt und ausprobiert. mein system kann man durchaus "höherwertig" nennen (u.a. gtx280) und es läuft bei allen bekannten spielen in den höchsten auflösungen absolut flüssig! naja, war ja auch teuer genug das ganze......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte erst eine HD4870X2 drin und nun eine GTX-280 SC. Der Rest ist ebenfalls vom Feinsten und ich kämpfe mit denselben Problemen wie du. Ich habe es schon einmal gesagt aber sehr interessant finde ich Folgendes:

Wenn meine Freundin alleine spielt geht das meistens ohne grosse Probleme. Nur der Arbeitsspeicher ist heillos ausgelastet.

Wenn ich mich allerdings aufs gleiche Netzwerk einklinke ruckelts sogleich bei ihr und wird unspielbar.

Will mir WAR sagen, dass meine 5000er Verbindung nicht reicht? Müssen die Texturen neuerdings alle vom Server geladen werden?

Irgendwie laden die Texturen zu langsam und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es an WAR liegt. Da läuft der Datenaustausch einfach nicht richtig. Vielleicht sollte ich mal auf 15000 upgraden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermind (21. Oktober 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> Will mir WAR sagen, dass meine 5000er Verbindung nicht reicht? Müssen die Texturen neuerdings alle vom Server geladen werden?
> 
> Irgendwie laden die Texturen zu langsam und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es an WAR liegt. Da läuft der Datenaustausch einfach nicht richtig. Vielleicht sollte ich mal auf 15000 upgraden.
> 
> ...



das hat nichts zu sagen - da geht es nur um die maximale downloadgeschwindigkeit - egal ob du isdn oder dsl 32.000 hast, die antwortzeiten bleiben die gleichen auf deiner leitung, nur die endgeschwindigkeit beim download ist höher^^ und wieso tauscht du die 4870x2 gegen ne nv? 

und ne 8800er gtx mit einem 3000+ x2 zu betreiben - naja der bremst die grafikkarte schon immens aus^^


----------



## Reiji_77 (21. Oktober 2008)

Mastermind schrieb:


> das hat nichts zu sagen - da geht es nur um die maximale downloadgeschwindigkeit - egal ob du isdn oder dsl 32.000 hast, die antwortzeiten bleiben die gleichen auf deiner leitung, nur die endgeschwindigkeit beim download ist höher^^ und wieso tauscht du die 4870x2 gegen ne nv?
> 
> und ne 8800er gtx mit einem 3000+ x2 zu betreiben - naja der bremst die grafikkarte schon immens aus^^



Also lautet deine Devise Abwarte, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe sie deswegen ausgetauscht, weil ich einige Probleme wegen der Karte hatte. Die X2 ist noch unausgereift und führte bei WAR sehr häufig zu Abstürzen und konnte auch bei anderen Spielen die Grafik nicht richtig darstellen. Zudem hat sie den ganzen Rechner aufgeheizt. Trotzdem ist die 4870X2 natürlich ein Performance-Monster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanibal (21. Oktober 2008)

eure problem möcht ich haben 

bei mir läuft alles super  

280 GTX
E8400 2x3,ghz
4gb ram 
und tolles board 
das aund o bei war sind die ram den habe mal getestet mit 2 gb ruckelts bei mir auch weil ... 
das spiel beim laufen zhiemlich viel ram braucht bei mir meist nach einer stunde 1,3 gb  dan braucht windows auch noch 450 -500 mb dan noch skype oder ts und vieleicht noch winamp oder anderes dan sind 2gb gleich futsch und dan geht windows daran auszulagern auf die platte dan ruckelts . war ist leider ein resucen fresser dafür bekommt man auch ne wirklich schöne und stimmung vole grafik müst mal auf nen 37" probiern  sah das letztens in nen pc shop mit full hd  auflösung nur geil sage ich , naja sli system war das halt aber auf meien 24 " läufts auch ruckel frei >>>> mein rat mehr ram sind eh voll billig


----------



## Leonric (22. Oktober 2008)

Für Nvidia Besitzer Kann ich RivaTuner v2.11 empfehlen.

unter dd und d3d Settings kann man diverse Einstellungen vornehmen.

als ich dann unter Shaders   
Force2.0 einstellte hatte ich plötzlich ca 10 fps mehr.

Testet es einfach mal vielleicht hilft es den einen oder anderen bessere Spielbarkeit zu erreichen.


Mfg


----------



## dschakarin (22. Oktober 2008)

bei mir hat das leider auch cniht geholfen
das einzige was sehr sehr geholfen hat war arbeitsspeicher aufstocken


----------



## Creja (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab da eine kleine Frage:

Auf welche Datei muss ich die Grafikeinstellungen der nVidia Sytsem-Steuerung anwenden?

-"war.exe"

oder

-"warpatch.exe" (so in der Art heißt das...)


Danke für alle Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtrot (22. Oktober 2008)

erstere


----------



## Reiji_77 (23. Oktober 2008)

Kanibal schrieb:


> war ist leider ein resucen fresser dafür bekommt man auch ne wirklich schöne und stimmung vole grafik müst mal auf nen 37" probiern  sah das letztens in nen pc shop mit full hd  auflösung nur geil sage ich , naja sli system war das halt aber auf meien 24 " läufts auch ruckel frei >>>> mein rat mehr ram sind eh voll billig



Kann ich bestätigen, ist wirklich ein Anblick aber wenn man wie ich gleich davor sitzt muss man mit den Augen ziemlich hektisch zwischen Geschehen und Interface hin und herzucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibts aber dennoch Probleme mit der Kompatibilität, denke ich. Ich habe etwa dieselben Spezis wie du und (erzähls ja mittlerweilen sicher zum 10. Mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) es ruckelts ab und zu trotzdem. Soll ich jetzt auf 8GB RAM aufstocken? Woran ich in letzter Zeit herumrätsle ist mein Mainboard ob das vielleicht nicht ganz rund läuft, obwohl es eigentlich ein Gamerboard ist (Asus Maximus II Formula).


----------



## Ronma (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie is'n dat da überhaupt? Musch'da etwa die WAR Grafik Einstellungen wieder auf Standard zuruck stellen, bevor ich diese Anweisungen da auch ma ausprobieren tun tuhe?

Weil bei mir ruckelts, wenn mal nich grad auf's Desktop fliege auch wie Sau in letzter Zeit und hab bei meinem PC Laptop den Grafikzwischenspeicher in den WAR Einstellungen schon auf Maximum stehen, damit nich dauernd Grafik nachlädt.

Hab diesen PC: *Hardeware posing on*

Dell XPS Core Duo 2,33 (bin mir grad net sicher bei der 2,33 hz oder bissi höher)

4 GB Ram
Windows Vista 32 bit

2 mal Geforce 8800 gtx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hardware posing out*

Und das ganze is nochmal an nen Dell 24er Widescreen Moni angeschlossen. Reicht diese Hardeware Config nich normalerweise aus damit die Shitte da flüssig läuft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creja (23. Oktober 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Wie is'n dat da überhaupt? Musch'da etwa die WAR Grafik Einstellungen wieder auf Standard zuruck stellen, bevor ich diese Anweisungen da auch ma ausprobieren tun tuhe?
> 
> Weil bei mir ruckelts, wenn mal nich grad auf's Desktop fliege auch wie Sau in letzter Zeit und hab bei meinem PC Laptop den Grafikzwischenspeicher in den WAR Einstellungen schon auf Maximum stehen, damit nich dauernd Grafik nachlädt.
> 
> ...



4GB RAM und Win 32 Bit verträgt sich nicht so toll. Ab 4 GB braucht man Win 64 Bit.


----------



## Catweesel (23. Oktober 2008)

Auf 4GB RAM aufgerüstet und w-lan zum mond gefeuert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    hab nen amd athlon64x2 dual core 4600+   mit ner g force 7800   aber seitden läfts sauber.  werd jedoch mal die einstellungen probieren


mfg    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Judas_Priester (23. Oktober 2008)

morjen ich weiß das stand hier schon öfters aber find das momentan nicht. Wie ist die bezeichnung für den aktuellen treiber, der sich mit warhammer verträgt. der nvidia 8800 gts für xp pro?


----------



## DerTingel (23. Oktober 2008)

das hört sich ja ganz gut an, aber bevor ich mir die mühe mache, stellt sich mir die frage ob das auch im pvp funzt. 
bei mir läuft das system bei vollen grafikeinstellungen im pve sehr gut. könnte besser sein, und vielleicht läuft es mit den einstellungen auch besser, aber ich spiele hauptsächlich pvp. und im pvp fängts wirklich an zu ruckeln. 
ich benutze schon buffthrottle, es läuft schon besser, aber immernoch nicht ansatzweise so gut wie im pve. 
mein system im groben: 
athlon 3800+ x2
2* 1gb ddr2 ram
9800gt

evtl kann jemand seine erfahrungen im pvp posten. oder noch ein paar tips damits besser läuft, denn selbst bei komplett runtergefahrener grafik ruckelts im pvp.
mfg


----------



## Cebita71 (23. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich das alles so lese von den ganzen high end system hier und wie es da läuft so kann man doch nur an mythic zweifeln oder? ich zu ck mitlerweile schon zusammen wenn der patcher startet und wieder nen Hotfix-XYZ kommt.

Anfangs lief War super auf meinen oldie (Amd 3800+, 2gb ram, 7600gs) aber mit jeden patch ging die ganze leistung irgendwie in den keller. bin dann mal hin und hab meiner frau ihre Grafikkarte (9600gt) gemobst und eingebaut um zu schauen ob es was bringt, aber negativ.

Das was hier schon erwähnt wurde mit 4gb ram + scheint mir von allen vorschlägen am besten zu sein, frage ist nur , ob es sich extra dafpr lohnt vista oder xp 64 zu kaufen?

Lg cebi


----------



## Catweesel (24. Oktober 2008)

nein lohnt nicht hab selber nur XP sp3 und auf m lappi vista aber da läuts net besser


----------



## Lurka (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir auch ganz komisch.
Hatte vorher eine 7900 GTX2 drin und lief auch super...Letzte Woche zum Birthday eine 9800er geschenkt bekommen, das Ding natürlich direkt eingebaut und was ist? Ruckler ohne Ende :O
Alle, und damit meine ich wirklich ALLE Tips hier im Forum ausprobiert, nix hat geholfen. Am Schluss wieder frustriert die alte Karte eingebaut und siehe da...Läuft wie geschmiert, völlig flüssig und geschmeidig. 

Naja was mich wundert...Ich hab 2-3 mal einen Bluescreen bekommen mit der Meldung mit der "nvidia4.dll" Datei währe was nicht i.O., auch Treiberupdates haben da nix gebracht. Erinnert mich stark an die Meldungen die ich vor zig Jahren mal bekam als meine GraKa den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Arondight- (24. Oktober 2008)

Time will tell.


----------



## Gin (24. Oktober 2008)

Cebita71 schrieb:


> Das was hier schon erwähnt wurde mit 4gb ram + scheint mir von allen vorschlägen am besten zu sein, frage ist nur , ob es sich extra dafpr lohnt vista oder xp 64 zu kaufen?



Ich habe einen Athlon X2 3800+, eine 8600GT und 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, von denen dank 32Bit-System nur ca. 3,2 GB genutzt werden. 

Prozessor und Grafikkarte befinden sich also mittlerweile in der unteren Mittelklasse. Trotzdem läuft das Spiel bei mir, seitdem ich den neuesten Grafiktreiber geladen und die Einstellungen 1 zu 1 übernommen habe, bei mir flüssig. Nur in seltensten Ausnahmefällen habe ich jetzt noch Ruckler.


----------



## Ronma (24. Oktober 2008)

Sodele... hab gestern die Einstellungen des TE bei mir übernommen bzw. in paar Punkten sogar höher eingestellt.

Mein Fazit:

WAR sieht nun um Welten besser aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich bin aber gleichzeitig von den Ingame Grafik Einstellungen maßlos enttäuscht. Jetzt nämlich sind erstmal richtige Licht und Schatteneffekte drin usw. Alles Dinge halt, die man bei WoW und HdRO ingame schon einstellen konnte. Bei WAR muss man das über die Grafikkarte einstellen toll. Ganz mieß gemacht!

Zum Glück gibt es solche "Hardwareengel" wie den TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , weil allzu viel Ahnung von PCs hab ich jetzt nich. Das seh ich auch daran, dass ich scheinbar mit dem PC aufs Gesicht gefallen bin, wenn ich lesen muss das 4 GB RAM und Vista 32 bit nich miteinander können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich halt scheisse von EA Mythic, dass die wohl nen Dr. Titel voraussetzen in PC Technik, wenn man sich nen Spiel von denen kauft... Das is ja nich nur das mit der Grafik gewesen. Es sind viele Details, die mich da langsam tierisch nerven. Das Chatfenster z.b. lässt sich nich entgültig feststellen, dauernd passiert es im Szenario in der Hektik, das man das Chatfenster mitzieht, weil man vergessen hat es mal wieder nach dem einloggen festzustellen... Umhang und Helm lassen sich ebenfalls nich entgültig ausblenden, nach nur einer Ladebilschirmphase sind sie sofort wieder angezeigt. 

Wer programmiert so einen Mist... Mich regt's auf, weil das normal die einfachsten Dinge der Welt sind. In sämtlich anderen  MMO's ging's doch ohne großartige Probleme...


----------



## Lari (24. Oktober 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Und ich bin aber gleichzeitig von den Ingame Grafik Einstellungen maßlos enttäuscht. Jetzt nämlich sind erstmal richtige Licht und Schatteneffekte drin usw. Alles Dinge halt, die man bei WoW und HdRO ingame schon einstellen konnte. Bei WAR muss man das über die Grafikkarte einstellen toll. Ganz mieß gemacht!


Das stimmt nicht. Ich hab auch alle Licht- und Schatteneffekte drin, ohne selbst Hand angelegt zu haben.
Aber ja, mehr Optionen inGame für zum Beispiel AA und AF wären doch sinnvoll.


----------



## Exodusexitus (24. Oktober 2008)

@Ronma: Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde heute auch mal die Einstellungen ausprobieren...mal schauen ob das die Frustrationen senkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (24. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Ich hab auch alle Licht- und Schatteneffekte drin, ohne selbst Hand angelegt zu haben.
> Aber ja, mehr Optionen inGame für zum Beispiel AA und AF wären doch sinnvoll.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liebe Talkfreunde, ein... Missverständnis.

Als ich schrieb... "richtige Licht und Schatteneffekte" hätte ich's vl. genauer erläutern sollen sorry.

Ich meine natürlich damit, das die bereits vorhandenen Effekte jetzt bei mir endlich ("Halle Lu Jaaaa" oder so ähnlich^^) ohne Treppenbildung zu sehen sind. Vorher, wenn man auf dem Gaul gesessen ist, gab's bei mir Treppchenbildung im Schatten und Lichteffekte kamen irgendwie rüber, trotz höchster ingame Einstellungen, wie als ob da Taschenlampen mit Lichtkegel rumhängen.

Auch nen schönes Beispiel für extreme Grafikverbesserung nun sind Tank Schilder. Die Zeichungen auf den Schildern glänzen jetzt so schön (bling, bling^^) und sind irgendwie richtig schön hervorgehoben, schaut wie eingraviert aus. Bei meiner Sigmapriesterin sieht der Umhang jetzt auch aus wie ein Umhang und nich wie vorher, wie ein Putzlappen der mit zu viel Stärke gewaschen worden ist.^^ Der geilste Effekt war bisher an nem Lagerfeuer in Praag. Die Graue Kettenrüstung schimmert nun an den Stellen etwas golden, wo man Richtung Lagerfeuer steht.

Seit den Einstellungen des TE's is meine WAR Grafik Welt wieder im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes in Ordnung!^^ Das is Grafik! Das is Lebensqualität!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ahoi,

was meiner Meinung nach auch helfen kann für die Leute mit ordentlichem System, bei denen es trotzdem ruckelt, ist ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows.
Hab die Tage nen neuen Rechner (E8400 auf P5Q Pro, 4gb ram,gtx²260) zusammengebaut und dementsprechend Windows neu installiert. Ich spiele War nun in höchsten Details - also in der Nvidia-Steuerung alles auf Qualität und ebenso im Spiel) - auf nem 32" LCD in HD-Auflösung (1360x768). Nachdem die Windowsinstallation fertig war, nur das nötigste an Sicherheitssoftware drauf, Warhammer installiert (was ewig gedauert hat von den Vollversions-DvDs) und alles defragmentiert. Was soll ich sagen - einfach traumhaft. Das einzige was ich noch nicht probiert hab is nen Keepraid. Aber da mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen, wenn ich seh, wie gut schon die Scenarios laufen. Hab versucht, Ruckeln zu verursachen, indem ich im Hintergrund Ventrilo und Musik laufen lassen hab und wie gesagt über die Einstellungen soviel Qualität einzustellen wie es nur geht...keine Chance, null ruckeln.

Den virt. Arbeitsspeicher hab ich auf den Vorgeschlagenen Wert gesetzt. Da ich (noch) mit WinXP 32bit arbeite, werden ja nicht die gesamten 4gb Arbeitsspeicher adressiert. Windows schlägt da immer den etwa 1,5fachen Wert des vorhandenen Rams vor...sind 4989.
Hab auch nur eine Festplatte drin (über SATA-Kabel angeschlossen), welche in 2 Partitionen geteilt ist. Noch optimaler wären sicher 2 physikalische Festplatten, die eine nur für Windows, die andre eben für Spiele.

Wie langsam ein "zugemülltes" Windows werden kann, merkt man ja schon nach ein paar Monaten beim hoch- und runterfahren.

Ich weiß, OS neu instalieren und Rechner einrichten ist immer viel arbeit - aber ich glaube es könnte sich für den einen oder andren lohnen.

Gruß Bexx


----------



## MaverickDE (26. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Wollte auch mal melden das die Einstellungen bei mir jede Menge gebracht haben. Und mein System ist auch nicht das beste:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual
4 Gig Ram
Geforce 8500GT 512 MB
WinXP mit SP2

Der Tipp mit dem RivaTuner war ebenfalls gut.
War läuft nun insgesamt viel flüssiger und sieht dabei noch ziemlich schick aus.

Mein grösstes Problem waren vor allem die Bäume und Sträucher im Imperium vs. Chaos Gebiet (T2) bislang. Seit dem ich mit dem RivaTuner die ForceWare auf 2.0 eingestellt hab läuft das da um einiges besser.

Die größten Frames-Verluste habe ich allerdings immer noch wenn ich direkt in die Bäume hinein sehe. Woran könnte das liegen? 
Ja ich weiss die Grafikkarte ist wohl eher Billig-Klasse, aber ich finde das es trotzdem damit besser laufen müsste. Ich mein wir reden hier von War und nicht von Crysis oder sowas ...
Jemand vllt. eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Und hat evt. jemand eine Idee wie ich bei den Bäumen und Sträuchern da noch mehr Performance raus kriegen könnte? 

MfG


----------



## Kanibal (26. Oktober 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, ist wirklich ein Anblick aber wenn man wie ich gleich davor sitzt muss man mit den Augen ziemlich hektisch zwischen Geschehen und Interface hin und herzucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also erst mal vorweg kannst vergessen mit 4x2 gb ram rigel habe das aus erster hand von asus das es damit nur probleme gibt den meist ist der adresierungs aufwand für den speicher konroller sohoch das der dan zuviele fehler macht und alles nur unstabiler wird .. leider , beim asus striker 2 formula ist das bios mit der  Version 1501minimum plicht . meine dominator1066 ram laufen mit den latanzen des herstellers super nix oc oder so ein schrott  die ram spannung ist wichtig das die wie vom hersteller auf 2,1 stehen den dan sind die signale und all das stabil . orginal ist meist das 0905 bios drauf , aber asus hat eh ein tolles tool zum updaten unter windows . ich habe das win xp pro 64 drauf mit ner raid kombi als stripping raid , was komischer weise die lade zeiten auch nicht merklich verkürtz habe auf meinem 2 rechner nen p5q-e ohne raid laufen und ist nur  bischen langsamer . 



Bexx13 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> was meiner Meinung nach auch helfen kann für die Leute mit ordentlichem System, bei denen es trotzdem ruckelt, ist ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows.
> Hab die Tage nen neuen Rechner (E8400 auf P5Q Pro, 4gb ram,gtx²260) zusammengebaut und dementsprechend Windows neu installiert. Ich spiele War nun in höchsten Details - also in der Nvidia-Steuerung alles auf Qualität und ebenso im Spiel) - auf nem 32" LCD in HD-Auflösung (1360x768). Nachdem die Windowsinstallation fertig war, nur das nötigste an Sicherheitssoftware drauf, Warhammer installiert (was ewig gedauert hat von den Vollversions-DvDs) und alles defragmentiert. Was soll ich sagen - einfach traumhaft. Das einzige was ich noch nicht probiert hab is nen Keepraid. Aber da mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen, wenn ich seh, wie gut schon die Scenarios laufen. Hab versucht, Ruckeln zu verursachen, indem ich im Hintergrund Ventrilo und Musik laufen lassen hab und wie gesagt über die Einstellungen soviel Qualität einzustellen wie es nur geht...keine Chance, null ruckeln.
> ...


 
Bexx jetzt nich böse sein aber 
 (1360x768)ist keine  HD-Auflösung den wenn mans genau nimt ist das fast eine pysikalische auf lösung eines 15,4 " noti diyplays mit 1280 x 800 , den einguter  24 " hat schon 1980x1080 und das ist full hd ein 32" der müste dann auch 1980 x1080 haben um die grosse hd auflösung zu haben was dan 1080p wofür das p steht ist progresiv sprich der arbeitet mit voll bildern den 1080i ist interleave das sind dan halbbilder wofür der monitor nicht solange braucht und rechen leitung und zeit spart . das mit windows neu machen stimmt aber auch nur eine gewisse zeit den los gehts dan schon mit dem müll was windows so anhäuft . mit programme im hintergrund ... mit chat und sowas wie ts oder skype wird d nicht viel passieren da must schon emule edonky oder sowas laufen haben aber auch dann mit min 300 ladenden fils die was ram dan vollstopfen .
vista naja ich will net viel sagen aber wir habes  ausprobiert mit vista ultimate in der 32 und 64 bit version mit und ohne sp1 was als einziges dabei raus kam >>> vorerst bleibe ich bei xp den mirosoft stellt bis 2014 sowiso patche zu verfügung den seit die netbooks sprich kleien subnotis mit 10" am markt sind un microsoft vista selbst für un laufbar auf den dingern hält wird xp noch einige zeit an oem handler verkauft . ich weis das jetzt einige sagen es läuft super bei ihnen aber das was mirosoft damals versprochen hat ist es nicht und nicht umsonst wird bald schon version zum testen des nachfolgers von vista da sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

